# Inter - Fiorentina. Domenica 27 settembre, 20.45. TV Sky e Premium.



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Settembre 2015)

Inter - Fiorentina, partita in programma domenica sera a San Siro, e' una sfida di alta classifica. I nerazzurri infatti guidano il campionato, con cinque vittorie in altrettante giornate mentre i viola inseguono a 12 punti. 

Si gioca domenica 27 settembre 2015, alle ore 20:45. Il match si potrà seguire su Sky e Premium Calcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Settembre 2015)

Che dite, la mette Pepito? Lo sto aspettando


----------



## Sir Pilade (26 Settembre 2015)

Vince la Viola 4-0.


----------



## sballotello (26 Settembre 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Inter - Fiorentina, partita in programma domenica sera a San Siro, e' una sfida di alta classifica. I nerazzurri infatti guidano il campionato, con cinque vittorie in altrettante giornate mentre i viola inseguono a 12 punti.
> 
> Si gioca domenica 27 settembre 2015, alle ore 20:45. Il match si potrà seguire su Sky e Premium Calcio.



una gara tra una maserati e una 600... per me l'inter la vincerà abbastanza facilmente.


----------



## markjordan (26 Settembre 2015)

non finisce 1-0 , goleada viola


----------



## Butcher (26 Settembre 2015)

Gol dell'ex nemmeno quotato.


----------



## MilanLover (26 Settembre 2015)

Quanto è quotato l'1 a 0?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Settembre 2015)

1 fisso.
1-0 con un tiro in porta dell'Inter in tutta la partita.


----------



## de sica (26 Settembre 2015)

10 a 0 dell'inter


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2015)

1 fisso , gol di rovesciata di Kongocoso ... Sono troppo forti per questo campionato


----------



## unbreakable (27 Settembre 2015)

credo che l'inter possa continuare a vincere (purtroppo)


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

Campioni d'italia


----------



## Dexter (27 Settembre 2015)

Se stasera vincono sono già in fuga...


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

La Florentina Viola, generalmente, è una squadra inutile. Che non serve a nulla.

Vedremo se stasera smentiranno tutti. Speriamo.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Se vincono non reggerebbe nemmeno più la scusa del "hanno affrontato solo squadre scarse". E la situazione comincerebbe a farsi preoccupante.


----------



## Heaven (27 Settembre 2015)

Se gli andasse male pareggiano


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Non so chi odo di più tra inter e viola, spero nel meteorite


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non so chi odo di più tra inter e viola, spero nel meteorite



mi hai steso.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Formazioni ufficiali:

*Inter (4-3-2-1):* Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Miranda, Telles;* Guarin*, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic,*Jovetic*; Icardi.
*A disp.:* Carrizo, Juan Jesus, Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Montoya, Brozovic, Gnoukouri, Biabiany, *Ljajic*, Palacio, Manaj. *All*.: Mancini *
Squalificati*: -
*Indisponibili*: Dodò, *Murillo*, Vidic, D'Ambrosio
*

Fiorentina (3-4-2-1): *Tatarusanu; Roncaglia, Rodriguez, *Astori*; Blaszczykowski, *Vecino, Badelj,*Marcos Alonso; *Borja Valero, Ilicic; *Kalinic.
*A disp.:* Sepe, Lezzerini, Tomovic, Gilberto, Mario Suarez, Mati Fernandez, Verdù, Rebic, Bernardeschi, *Rossi, Babacar.* *All.:* P. Sousa
*Squalificati*: -*
Indisponibili*: Bakic, Pasqual


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> *Inter (4-3-2-1):* Handanovic; Santon, Medel, Miranda, Telles;* Guarin*, Felipe Melo, Kondogbia; Perisic,*Jovetic*; Icardi.
> *A disp.:* Carrizo, Juan Jesus, Ranocchia, Nagatomo, Montoya, Brozovic, Gnoukouri, Biabiany, *Ljajic*, Palacio, Manaj. *All*.: Mancini *
> ...



Hanno un centrocampo di macellai.. però prendono 1 gol e vincono. Stasera andranno a +9. Per me è l'anno dell'Inter questo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Primo infortunio stagionale per Jojo,gioca Palacio.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Rigore per la Fiorentina!


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

*Gooooolllll

Inter Fiorentina 0-1*


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Forza Viola.


----------



## davoreb (27 Settembre 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Primo infortunio stagionale per Jojo,gioca Palacio.



Bene bene bene


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

2-0!!!!!!


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

*Goooooollllllll

2-0 Fiorentina*


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Handanovic in versione mega paperaro


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque sto davvero male.. se penso che bastava IBra e questo campionato sarebbe stato nostro. Che l´Inter vinca o no... davvero mediocre la serie A


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Handanovic in versione mega paperaro



Ogni tanto ce l'ha queste amnesie Handanovic.


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

Ahaha un campionato allucinante , lo può vincere il Napoli la Roma , lo può pure vincere la Fiorentina ..... Oppure lo vince allegri in rimonta così si sentono gli ululati di soddisfazione anche di certi milanisti del forum .


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque Ilicic non è per nulla scarso.. magari lui al posto di Bertolacci


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

*Ahahahahhahaha

3-0 Fiorentina*


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque Ilicic non è per nulla scarso.. magari lui al posto di Bertolacci



Magari Tifo' quando lo scrissi mesi fa mi presi le parole da alcuni utenti ...


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Prescritti è finita la pacchia. Altro che scudetto. Questo è un buon match per capire se l'Inter è davvero una signor squadra. Hanno avuto solo botta di fortuna in queste giornate e sono 3!!!!!


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

La Florentia Viola, senza la zavorra Montella, sembra quasi una squadra vera.


----------



## ralf (27 Settembre 2015)

Signori e signori la prima in classifica


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Se avessimo vinto oggi..


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Inter da scudetto ahahah sti sculati.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque Ilicic non è per nulla scarso.. magari lui al posto di Bertolacci



Il solito slavo che gioca una partita da fenomeno e per 3 pascola.

Comunque Inter da scudetto.

Altro che Ibra, bastava spendere i soldi di Berto per due talenti.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2015)

godo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2015)

Finita la fortuna? ha vinto 5 partite praticamente tutte di fortuna finita quella e ne hanno prese 3.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Settembre 2015)

Santon e Medel centrali, Perisic messo a fare il terzino... 
Mancini


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Florentia Viola, *senza la zavorra Montella*, sembra quasi una squadra vera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2015)

Finalmente finisce il posteriore dell'Inter

Cioè un po' va bene, ma fin'ora stavano esagerando


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma era impensabile che questa Inter potesse continuare in quel modo.

Solo la Roma può perdere questo campionato


----------



## cremone (27 Settembre 2015)

Mi sà che quest'anno il campionato si deciderà proprio sul filo di lana


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Florentia Viola, senza la zavorra Montella, sembra quasi una squadra vera.



La fiorentina sta semplicemente cogliendo i frutti che ha seminato Montella,
come ha fatto l'anno scorso Allegri con Conte


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il solito slavo che gioca una partita da fenomeno e per 3 pascola.
> 
> Comunque Inter da scudetto.
> 
> Altro che Ibra, bastava spendere i soldi di Berto per due talenti.



Insomma..non giudico questa partita.. in generale ha fatto bene in questi anni.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La fiorentina sta semplicemente cogliendo i frutti che ha seminato Montella,
> come ha fatto l'anno scorso Allegri con Conte



Ha seminato talmente tanti frutti che lo hanno cacciato a pedate!


----------



## Principe (27 Settembre 2015)

Ahahah


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

*Ahahahhaahhahahahaha

Espulso Miranda*


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Settembre 2015)

Un mesetto e la Juve ammazzerà questo campionato, dai...


----------



## BB7 (27 Settembre 2015)

Ne voglio 7


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Godissimo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque io sono sicuro che se la Roma avesse esonerato Zenigata in estate, avrebbe 18 punti ora.

Hanno una rosa che può e deve vincere sto scudetto. Ma un allenatore che non mi sembra da scudetto..


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Sto Miranda assomiglia a Fantaman


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2015)

Inter in 10 lol, finito il fondoschiena notte fonda.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ahahahhaahhahahahaha
> 
> Espulso Miranda*


Ce l'avevo al fantacalcio. 
Sti ca...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ha seminato talmente tanti frutti che lo hanno cacciato a pedate!



Non certo per i risultati,
comunque menomale che non è venuto da noi, teniamoci il fenomeno Miha e i suoi calci in nel sedere


----------



## cremone (27 Settembre 2015)

La goleada è nell'aria


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Quest'anno campionato mediocre ma potenzialmente il più bello degli ultimi 12 anni


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Persino noi abbiamo fatto meglio contro la Fiore perdendo 2-0 fuori casa. Loro 3-0 in 30 minuti.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quest'anno campionato mediocre ma potenzialmente il più bello degli ultimi 12 anni



Yes, a livello di emozioni probabilmente sarà il migliore degli ultimi anni, peccato dover fare (ancora una volta) da spettatori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Tatarusanu ci prova


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2015)

Con un livello così pietoso se la Juve si riprende entro 3/4 giornate, va a finire che finisce il girone d'andata già tra i primi 3


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma l'Inter ha già festeggiato lo scudetto può permettersi di perdere con la Fiorentina.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Fantastico, per il momento tutto fantasticamente fantastico


----------



## davoreb (27 Settembre 2015)

Peccato anche un punto oggi era importante e bastava un po' di fortuna.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

che sberle... mamma mia e noi ovviamente abbiamo perso


----------



## folletto (27 Settembre 2015)

L'arbitro non ha voluto infierire


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fantastico, per il momento tutto fantasticamente fantastico



tranne il risultato di mezzogiorno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Settembre 2015)

Quest'intervento era da doppio rosso, invece no, è pari al giallo di Romagnoli


----------



## cremone (27 Settembre 2015)

L'inter finisce la partita in 9 almeno


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Siamo a 6 punti da questi qui. Rendiamoci conto...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo a 6 punti da questi qui. Rendiamoci conto...



solo noi possiamo perdere col genoa


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Fantastico, per il momento tutto fantasticamente fantastico



Sarà fantastico quando pippa Melo si romperà il ginocchio.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Se avessimo vinto oggi. Che rabbia.


----------



## folletto (27 Settembre 2015)

Chissà, magari Ciuffo chiederà altri millemila acquisti per il mercato di gennaio


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> tranne il risultato di mezzogiorno



Mi limitavo alla partita di stasera


----------



## malos (27 Settembre 2015)

Sono stanco di godere delle disgrazie altrui, mi piacerebbe almeno una volta che potessimo competere cristo santo.


----------



## Kaw (27 Settembre 2015)

Non ho visto niente, ma ovviamente sono molto felice.
Finita la fortuna, considerando che i 15 punti fatti erano davvero troppi rispetto a quanto mostrato.
E aumenta il rammarico per la partita nostra di oggi.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2015)

Niente, come ho sempre detto, anche se la juventus facesse 60 punti, le altre ne farebbero 50...questo scudetto non lo vuole vincere nessuno....


----------



## folletto (27 Settembre 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Sono stanco di godere delle disgrazie altrui, mi piacerebbe almeno una volta che potessimo competere cristo santo.



Una piccola consolazione è pur sempre qualcosa


----------



## koti (27 Settembre 2015)

Che fenomeni Perisic e Kondogbia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2015)

La squadra poi forte in queste prime 6 giornate secondo me è il Torino, per dire


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Niente, come ho sempre detto, anche se la juventus facesse 60 punti, le altre ne farebbero 50...questo scudetto non lo vuole vincere nessuno....



Eh, hai detto una gran cosa.

Questo scudetto non lo vuole vincere nessuno.

Sembra proprio così. Io sono convinto che, di riffa, di raffa e di Giubileo, alla fine, per disperazione, lo vincerà la Roma.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Settembre 2015)

Godo come um riccio. ..

Ora mancini si levera quel sorriso da frescone dalla faccia.

Ovviamente oggi noi potevamo anche vincere !!

[MENTION=2151]MaschioAlfa[/MENTION] le parole censurate vanno modificate


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, hai detto una gran cosa.
> 
> Questo scudetto non lo vuole vincere nessuno.
> 
> Sembra proprio così. Io sono convinto che, di riffa, di raffa e di Giubileo, alla fine, per disperazione, lo vincerà la Roma.



Non lo so.. ma ti immagini Zenigata vincere uno scudetto con la Roma. Ma ti immagini Zenigata nell'albo della Roma con Capello?


----------



## Love (27 Settembre 2015)

che fiorentina...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Settembre 2015)

Se Berlusconi non ci avesse demolito, probabilmente ora staremmo lì pure noi ad approfittare del vuoto di potere lasciato dai gobbi. E invece nell'anno in cui il campionato non ha nessun padrone, ci ritroviamo a guardare gli altri banchettare sui resti della Juventus, sapendo già di doverci accontentare degli scarti (EL). Speriamo di recuperare in fretta il tempo perduto... maledetto nano.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non lo so.. ma ti immagini Zenigata vincere uno scudetto con la Roma. Ma ti immagini Zenigata nell'albo della Roma con Capello?



NO! Per niente!

Però, come detto, le altre NON vogliono vincerlo. Quindi...

PS Per me la Juve è tagliata fuori. E' dalla seconda giornata che non la considero più in ottica scudetto.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Settembre 2015)

Difficile quest'anno dire chi vincerà lo scudo...perfino la Juve e il Milan.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (27 Settembre 2015)

Godo come un porcello che si rotola nella sua stessa materia fecale


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Settembre 2015)

Pessima Inter stasera. La viola invece mi piace molto, anche se la vedo più in posizione Europa League. Questo campionato non ha favoriti.


----------



## hiei87 (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eh, hai detto una gran cosa.
> 
> Questo scudetto non lo vuole vincere nessuno.
> 
> Sembra proprio così. Io sono convinto che, di riffa, di raffa e di Giubileo, alla fine, per disperazione, lo vincerà la Roma.



Non saprei...la Roma è la squadra perdente per eccellenza. Per me può andare in due modi: 1) la juventus si riprende e vince con una settantina di punti scarsi, 2) la juventus non riesce a rientrare nel gruppo, a quel punto può succedere qualsiasi cosa. Quota scudetto bassissima, avvicendamenti continui al vertice, e può vincere chiunque, Fiorentina compresa (forse è l'unica ad avere un vincente in panchina).


----------



## Gre-No-Li (27 Settembre 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se Berlusconi non ci avesse demolito, probabilmente ora staremmo lì pure noi ad approfittare del vuoto di potere lasciato dai gobbi. E invece nell'anno in cui il campionato non ha nessun padrone, ci ritroviamo a guardare gli altri banchettare sui resti della Juventus, sapendo già di doverci accontentare degli scarti (EL). Speriamo di recuperare in fretta il tempo perduto... maledetto nano.


Oddio, siamo ridotti male ma prima di banchettare dovremo essere del tutto morti.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Settembre 2015)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Difficile quest'anno dire chi vincerà lo scudo...perfino la Juve e il Milan.



Nahh, il Milan puoi toglierlo dalla lista. Non è scaramanzia ma realismo, noi nella più miracolosa delle ipotesi arriviamo terzi.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Settembre 2015)

Ad avercelo noi al Milan un giocatore come Borja Valero.... altro che bertolacci


----------



## markjordan (27 Settembre 2015)

l'inter campione d'estate , iniziato l'autunno


----------



## Hellscream (27 Settembre 2015)

Ma vogliamo parlare di Kondo? Che ora ok è uscito perchè sono in 10, ma un primo tempo che boh...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Settembre 2015)

Astori che cesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2015)

Gol Icardi, non ha fatto niente manco sapevo che c'era in campo tra un pò.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Settembre 2015)

Complimenti alla Fiorentina!!! Alla dirigenza viola!!! Così si costruisce una squadra con poche risorse ma molte idee buone!!!


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma vogliamo parlare di Kondo? Che ora ok è uscito perchè sono in 10, ma un primo tempo che boh...



Fino ad ora, un bel pacco.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fino ad ora, un bel pacco.


Un pacco di 36 milioni


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Settembre 2015)

E sono 4


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

*Gooooooollllllll

4-1
*


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Tripletta Kalinic. Ce lo in panchina al canta al posto di Bacca che gioca 10 minuti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2015)

Tripletta ahahahahah non solo a noi fanno le tripletta.


----------



## Milan7champions (27 Settembre 2015)

ahahahahah questo e' colpo anche nel loro morale, sconfitta pesante


----------



## Ciachi (27 Settembre 2015)

Uno spasso....


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

Penso che dopo 5 partite vinte in un modo che manco loro sanno, ora inizierà il (giusto) tracollo.


----------



## chicagousait (27 Settembre 2015)

Godo!!!!
E pensare che loro si ritenevano campioni d'Italia


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Settembre 2015)

Chissà dove sono finiti i tifosi e il loro "salutate la capolista"  .


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Settembre 2015)

Fiorentina (  ) prima in classifica  

welcome to Serie A


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fiorentina (  ) prima in classifica
> 
> welcome to Serie A



beh per lo meno loro stanno meritando il piazzamento con buone prestazioni. 
vedere l'inter prima con quello scempio di partite fatte, NO. 

cmq godo immensamente.


----------



## admin (27 Settembre 2015)

*Inter - Fiorentina 1-4 FINALE *


----------



## Dany20 (27 Settembre 2015)

Che bella serata.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Settembre 2015)

E finalmentee! La botta di fortuna sfacciata gli è passata,per una volta! A me la Fiorentina non piace particolarmente perciò non gioisco nel vederla prima,ma,a parte che penso proprio sia una situazione molto provvisoria, ma poi meglio loro tutta la vita che l'Inter!
P.s. Comunque questa è l'unica soddisfazione della giornata calcistica odierna,pensa tu che tristezza...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Settembre 2015)

La Fiorentina gioca bene. L'Inter ha finito la fortuna...


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Inter - Fiorentina 1-4 FINALE *



Alla prima squadra come Dio comanda, si sono sciolti come neve al sole.

Handanovic pazzesco, è sceso a San Siro in ciabatte. In versione Dida


----------



## Lollo interista (27 Settembre 2015)

Non eravamo fenomeni prima non siamo i più scarsi adesso

cmq 

Handanovic 

Mancini


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Settembre 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> beh per lo meno loro stanno meritando il piazzamento con buone prestazioni.
> vedere l'inter prima con quello scempio di partite fatte, NO.
> 
> cmq godo immensamente.



Esatto. Basta con le solite critiche noiose alla Serie A. Quest'anno finalmente é tornato spettacolare!

Cmq non se ne poteva piú di questa inter che ha vinto 4 partite per fortuna. Speriamo che é finita la fortuna a questi perché bisogna meritarsele le vittorie.


----------



## de sica (27 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non eravamo fenomeni prima non siamo i più scarsi adesso
> 
> cmq
> 
> ...



Vero. Siete semplicemente da terzo posto, massimo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Settembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fiorentina (  ) prima in classifica
> 
> welcome to Serie A



in Liga guida il Villareal di Bonera


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Settembre 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Vero. Siete semplicemente da terzo posto, massimo



ma neanche!!!! ad oggi napoli roma e juventus (nonostante allegri sono più forti dell'inter). Devono essere grati del tracollo di queste squadre. La viola che alla fine lotterà per un posto in europa league li ha asfaltati.


----------



## Mou (27 Settembre 2015)

Paulo Sousa è un gran bell'allenatore, stasera a Mancini ha mangiato in testa.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Settembre 2015)

Grazie Kalinic per regalarci quello che i nostri fenomeni non possono.. bellissima serata dopo quel incubo


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in Liga guida il Villareal di Bonera



Il Buon Bonera ha giocato tipo 0 minuti in campionato (almeno stando a transfermarkt), ora è tutto più chiaro


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2015)

Era ora , finito il C torna tutto alla normalità


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Settembre 2015)

Comunque Tohirchio non ne sbaglia una , peggio di un gatto nero


----------



## folletto (28 Settembre 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Nahh, il Milan puoi toglierlo dalla lista. Non è scaramanzia ma realismo, *noi nella più miracolosa delle ipotesi arriviamo terzi.*



Diciamo che per sperare / pensare di arrivare terzi a sto punto ci vorrebbero alte dosi di droghe pesanti. Il livello del campionato è basso ma il nostro.....Credo che Diego Lopez ogni sera pianga e sbattendo la testa contro il muro ripeta "ma dove sono andato a finire? dove?"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Settembre 2015)

Finalmente la normalità.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Esatto. Basta con le solite critiche noiose alla Serie A. Quest'anno finalmente é tornato spettacolare!
> 
> Cmq non se ne poteva piú di questa inter che ha vinto 4 partite per fortuna. Speriamo che é finita la fortuna a questi perché bisogna meritarsele le vittorie.



concordo, non siamo chissà a quali livelli, non siamo al top del calcio europeo ma il livello si è alzato finalmente, questo non si può negare


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Non saprei...la Roma è la squadra perdente per eccellenza. Per me può andare in due modi: 1) la juventus si riprende e vince con una settantina di punti scarsi, 2) la juventus non riesce a rientrare nel gruppo, a quel punto può succedere qualsiasi cosa. Quota scudetto bassissima, avvicendamenti continui al vertice, e può vincere chiunque, Fiorentina compresa (forse è l'unica ad avere un vincente in panchina).



credo più ad una seconda ipotesi con la Juve dentro a lottare insieme ad altre 4-5 con una quota scudetto molto bassa, sarebbe anche bello


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2015)

perso jovetic e fanno ste figure, quel giocatore li era mezza squadra per loro come è bacca per noi..


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (28 Settembre 2015)

Ovviamente felicissimo per questa umiliazione che hanno subito ma purtroppo a mente fredda continuo a non trovare squadre che possano contendergli lo scudetto.
La Roma non vincerebbe lo scudetto neanche giocando un campionato da sola, la Juve è morta e Allegri ancora sulla panchina quindi nessuna speranza che si riprenda. 
Chi altro c'è? Napoli e Fiorentina nemmeno le prendo in considerazione anche se a sprazzi possono far vedere cose interessanti, ma per lo scudetto ci vuole una continuità e una mentalità che loro storicamente non hanno e che mai avranno.

Noi? Ha più possibilità di vincerlo il Sassuolo onestamente.


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non eravamo fenomeni prima non siamo i più scarsi adesso
> 
> cmq
> 
> ...



Kondogbia 35 sacchi.


----------



## Lollo interista (28 Settembre 2015)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Kondogbia 35 sacchi.



Ti potrei dire Romagnoli quasi 30 sacchi


----------



## koti (28 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ti potrei dire Romagnoli quasi 30 sacchi


A Romagnoli non voglio dargli troppe colpe. Penso che qualsiasi ventenne se messo in questa squadraccia con affianco lo Zapata visto ieri farebbe una faticaccia immane, però si vede che ha potenziale. 
Kondogbia sta deludendo, ma è ancora presto per parlare di flop.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ti potrei dire Romagnoli quasi 30 sacchi



dai romagnoli è forte e solo un pregiudizio può non farti dare questo giudizio ...

Congocoso non è assolutamente un giocatore da 35 milioni.. forte è.. ma non assolutamente da quel prezzo.. è un centrocampista MEDIO neanche troppo forte..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ti potrei dire Romagnoli quasi 30 sacchi



25. Ed in ogni caso, ha quanto meno fatto vedere di più del tuo kondocoso. Nonostante il reparto difensivo sia uno dei più difficili per un giovane. QUindi ad oggi non c'è proprio paragone tra i due come rendimento e come valore assoluto. Se si conferma questo, kondo è un bidonazzo di quasi 40 mln compresi bonus.


----------



## 666psycho (28 Settembre 2015)

godo! 4 pere e tutti a casa! la mia unica gioia del we, che tristezza! un vero peccato non aver approfittato vincendo a genoa.


----------



## hiei87 (28 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> credo più ad una seconda ipotesi con la Juve dentro a lottare insieme ad altre 4-5 con una quota scudetto molto bassa, sarebbe anche bello



Io alla fine sono convinto che la juve si riprenderà, farà una settantina di punti, e vincerà. Di sicuro non la vedo a lottare fino all'ultimo ed uscire sconfitta. Sono troppo più forti mentalmente delle altre.
Paradossalmente li vedo più a fare una stagione in stile '98/'99, e in quel caso la lotta scudetto sarebbe veramente spettacolare.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io alla fine sono convinto che la juve si riprenderà, farà una settantina di punti, e vincerà. Di sicuro non la vedo a lottare fino all'ultimo ed uscire sconfitta. Sono troppo più forti mentalmente delle altre.
> Paradossalmente li vedo più a fare una stagione in stile '98/'99, e in quel caso la lotta scudetto sarebbe veramente spettacolare.



Io penso che arriverà tra i primi tre, il campionato lo vince il Napoli e il terzo posto se lo prende la Roma poi inter milan e fiorentina..


----------



## Sherlocked (28 Settembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ti potrei dire Romagnoli quasi 30 sacchi



Kondogbia ha 2 anni in più, più esperienza, "fregato" al milan, e sta giocando come un Kucka qualsiasi. Ci sono anche quei 10 mln di differenza a conti fatti. Si, puoi dirmi di Romagnoli


----------



## BossKilla7 (28 Settembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Io penso che arriverà tra i primi tre, il campionato lo vince il Napoli e il terzo posto se lo prende la Roma poi inter milan e fiorentina..



se il Napoli vince lo scudetto il Sassuolo arriva in champions


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (29 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> se il Napoli vince lo scudetto il Sassuolo arriva in champions



Io direi è più facile che il Sassuolo vinca la champions l'anno prossimo che il Napoli lo scudetto


----------

